# Do you blend your own oats? how?



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Oats are one of those foods I dont believe taste any better with the more you spend. As such I dont agree with buying the ultra fine oats from most supplement stores - theyre completely overpriced!!

Anyway, i've tried blending mine up with a hand blender but they were still a little "bitty". Anyone use anything else to blend their own?

Also, slightly seperate but ive been mixing a 70ml scoop of oats with whey for breakfast. Is there any benefits or problems with getting my oats this way and not cooking them?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

easy mate.......get an electric one, they will work just fine......

i hope there isnt a problem with using uncooked oats, because thats what i do....im pretty sure its okay, but im interested myself to see the other replys........


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I normally just put them in a shake as they come and let them soak for 3 minutes or so, but I also bought a bag of MyProtein instant oats which are blended a while back, these are quite chalky if that's what you mean by bitty, so maybe that's the best you'll get. I figured out I prefer them unblended anyway.

Don't think there is an issue with uncooked v cooked... if there is I can't imagine it being that much of a difference to worry about.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you are eating oats at breakfast at home then its a total waste of money buyin overpriced ultra fine. Just get a 1.5kg of quaker for a quid odds. I soak mine overnight then whak in the blender with whatever else, eggs whey etc. Theyre spot on no chalkyness.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm with Mark, just bang in 4 scoops of oats, 2 of protein shake up in bottle and neck, yeah its a little lumpy but you get used to it.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I've not thought about keeping the oats whole, I will have to try it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.morningfoods.com/ will sell you a 25kg(might be 20kg) sack of oat flour(like MP fine oats) for around £25 delivered


----------

